
The Five Things You Need to Know About Finding the Work You Love - soundsop
http://zenhabits.net/2008/08/finding-the-work-you-love/
======
ccarpenterg
All these steps helped me to find Paul Graham (paulgraham.com). Obviously it
wasn't knowing anything about Zen Habits nor the startup concept. So now I'm
here on Hacker News doing what I love.

~~~
Tichy
You earn money by commenting on Hacker News?

~~~
VinzO
If we could make money by reading on HN I would be rich :-)

------
ccarpenterg
No, I don't. But the world is darker this morning: I've got the flu and I read
your comment.

